# Ram Ree Island



## Ballina Bill (Oct 27, 2010)

Seeking information of any Merchant ships involved in the Ram Ree Islandings in 1945.
Bill


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

I was there in the Empire Capulet.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Ramree Island*

Hi,

My Late Father's ship was there in WW2. HMS Prins Albert an LSI(Small)

Visit:

http://www.britain-at-war.org.uk/WW2/London_Gazette/Naval_Ops_Ramree_Island_Jan-Feb_1945/

Regards


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

rickles23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Late Father's ship was there in WW2. HMS Prins Albert an LSI(Small)
> 
> ...


 In Para.32 mention is made of the "horrors of the mangrove swamps", known as chaungs, confronting the retreating Japanese. I did hear-many years after-that the crocodiles, inhabiting those swamps, were responsible for the greatest loss of life to humans ever caused by wild animals!
The Ramree Is. landing was a master-stroke of military strategy which spelt the the beginning of the end of the Japanese occupation of Burma. 
We, in the Blue Funnel managed M.O.W.T. Empire Capulet were there to the end, and were back in Calcutta (for another load of supplies for the 14th Army: the Forgotten Army) when the A.Bomb was dropped on Hiroshima.
It was not only the Army which had been forgotten; we had already been a year in that bloody awful ship and there were many more months to go, some of us for another fifteen!


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

The Ramree landing was identical to another example of ambitious military strategy, ie. the landing deep behind enemy lines which occurred at Inchon during the Korean war. Brilliant if it succeeds but catastrophic if it doesn't, like at Arnhem.


----------



## Ballina Bill (Oct 27, 2010)

*Ram Ree*



Hugh Ferguson said:


> I was there in the Empire Capulet.


Dear Hugh, thanks for the info. My father always mentioned the fighting at Ram Ree. He was involved in landing troops and supplies and spoke of being attacked by enenmy aircraft while doing so. I do not recall if he mentioned the ship, but at this time he was assistant engineer on the D.E.M. SS. Fort Providence of the Canadian fort ships.
And had been discharged from the SS. Arawa for almost 1 year prior to the battle. Do you recall any other merchant ships engaged in this action.
Thanks for replying,
Bill


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

I used to be able to recall the names of several of the ships which were involved in those operations but I'm afraid they've all gone now. The last contact I had, with any of my old Empire Capulet shipmates, died aged ninety a few years ago-he was Geoffrey White, chief R/O.: I'm sure he would have known a few of the names as he kept a record of such things.
Sorry, Bill, to be of such little help.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Ballina Bill said:


> Dear Hugh, thanks for the info. My father always mentioned the fighting at Ram Ree. He was involved in landing troops and supplies and spoke of being attacked by enenmy aircraft while doing so. I do not recall if he mentioned the ship, but at this time he was assistant engineer on the D.E.M. SS. Fort Providence of the Canadian fort ships.
> And had been discharged from the SS. Arawa for almost 1 year prior to the battle. Do you recall any other merchant ships engaged in this action.
> Thanks for replying,
> Bill


 I'm wondering what the letters D.E.M. stand for. Usually one would assume they stand for Defensively Equipped Merchant Ship and that was the title given to the gunners who were signed on merchant ships as deck hands but were, in fact, DEMS Gunners.
But then, Bill, your father was an engineer and would not have been a gunner in the Fort Providence. I'll try and find some reference, in my book archives, to that ship.


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

I think that one of the vessels involved was the British India troopship NEVASA. 
See http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships N/slides/Nevasa-26.html
Regards
Roger


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

As usual the role played by the Merchant Navy has been played down in all the original reports. Apart from NEVASA I can only find two other *troop*ships who took part in the operation. EGRA and LLANSTEPHEN CASTLE. I can find no records of the other Merchant Navy vessels who supported Operation Matador in1945. (Not to be confussed with same name operation in Malaya 1941)
You could try searching these files at TNA Kew but its difficult from Australia.
ADM1/20004
DEFE2/358
WO203/3500
WO203/4624
WO203/ 4625
You could also try this forum
www.forumjar.com/forums/Operation_Matador_(1945)
Roger


----------



## Ballina Bill (Oct 27, 2010)

To all who gave their assistance in this post please accept my heartfelt thanks.
My father was injured during this engagement or just after it. He always mentioned it in his glass. His ship prior to this was the SS.Arawa. but according to his seaman's continuous certificate of discharge he went straight to the SS Fort providence in 1944 and was discharged ( medical )while serving on said vessel in 1945. The ship went from Australia where he was hospitalized, leaving him, and went to Shanghai until the cessation of hostilities.


----------



## Ballina Bill (Oct 27, 2010)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> I'm wondering what the letters D.E.M. stand for. Usually one would assume they stand for Defensively Equipped Merchant Ship and that was the title given to the gunners who were signed on merchant ships as deck hands but were, in fact, DEMS Gunners.
> But then, Bill, your father was an engineer and would not have been a gunner in the Fort Providence. I'll try and find some reference, in my book archives, to that ship.


My father Bill M. Smith (R.281943) was as you say an engineer, he did however (was sent) do an A.A. gunnery course in Dumbarton in Scotland. while he was serving on the (Armed Merchantman) SS.Arawa.


----------



## douglasjamesmichael (Nov 21, 2005)

*Fort Providence Ramree Island*



Hugh Ferguson said:


> I'm wondering what the letters D.E.M. stand for. Usually one would assume they stand for Defensively Equipped Merchant Ship and that was the title given to the gunners who were signed on merchant ships as deck hands but were, in fact, DEMS Gunners.
> But then, Bill, your father was an engineer and would not have been a gunner in the Fort Providence. I'll try and find some reference, in my book archives, to that ship.


Hugh / Bill Perhaps I can help you guys out....My late Father was Refrig Engineer onboard the Fort Providence - he signed on at Burrard's Vancouver March 1944 and stood by during build - including a trip to Carrier at Syracuse New York State for reefer compressors....training. he was onboard for nearly two years until relieved at - he confirms in his book that they took on a party of Commandoes in Trincomalee and off loaded them off the coast of Burma...They celebrated VJ day in Sydney travelled up to Tokyo Bay via Guam for the surrender ceremony. sailed over to Shanghai and was one of the first allied ships alongside at the Bund - for the transfer of stores shoreside....With Ref to the DEMS you are correct they were mainly from the Royal Artillery or Navy....however being an Engineer Officer he had other duties.....being an ammunition belt feeder on the Stb Side under bridge .303 Browning....


----------

